# Dalmahoy members?



## big_matt (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi All. Any other dalmahoy members here? Ive joined the west course but dont know any other members at the moment.

Matt


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone care to join him? There's an Itison voucher just now

https://www.itison.com/Newcastle/deals/round-of-golf-at-dalmahoy-hotel-and-country-club-3


----------



## peld (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi. First post so hello and all that.

Are you still a member of Dalmahoy? Im thinking of joining soon (probably both courses), how do you find it?


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 26, 2019)

peld said:



			Hi. First post so hello and all that.

Are you still a member of Dalmahoy? Im thinking of joining soon (probably both courses), how do you find it?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome pled

If you want to contact big Matt you will be better off sending him a message - he hasn't logged on to this forum for 4 months.

Click on his name, then start conversation - that way he will get an email notification that you are contacting him.


----------

